# Audi Sport Plans DTM Driver Shuffle Says MotorsportTotal.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport hasn't yet announced its final 2011 driver lineup but MotorsportTotal.com suggests they've got the word on upcoming driver changes and moves by Ingolstadt amongst its DTM squad. Here's a quick rundown.

<b>Mike Rockenfeller</b> didn't just win the 24 Hours of Le Mans last year. The young German driver, Audi's only last year to boast a factory seat both at Le Mans and in the DTM, managed a strong showing despite his contesting the series in an older car. Rocky's efforts have paid off and he'll move to Team Abt Sportsline. As a result, <b>Martin Tomczyk</b> will move to Phoenix Racing's Audi squad.

Audi's two fastest drivers Timo Scheider and Mattias Ekstrom, along with Oliver Jarvis are said to remain in the newest Audi cars as they compete for the title.

Tomczyk and Audi Sport DTM sophmore Miguel Molina will reportedly be joined by Edoardo Mortara, ROC winner Filipe Albuquerque and Rahel Frey.










Le Mans fans may recognize Frey from last year as she and two female co-drivers contested the French Enduro at the wheel of a Matech Ford GT.

Do the math and this means Darryl O'Young, the Chinese driver who replaced Alexandre Premat last year for the DTM finale in Shanghai, will not return for the full season. Neither will Katherine Legge nor Markus Winkelhock. There are rumors floating around Legge's potential return to IndyCar and Mercedes DTM driver Gary Paffett tweeted last week that he was headed to a team test with Winkelhock, suggesting Markus may have a Mercedes seat in 2011.

More to come as we find it. For now, read more about this on MotorsportTotal or at the Audi Sport fan page on Facebook.

* Full Story - English Translation *

* Full Story - MotorsportTotal.com - German *

* Full Story - Audi Sport Fan Page on Facebook *


----------

